# Trimming hair around Hav's eyes



## 10477 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank to everyone who's answered my previous posts. You are a great help for us Hav noobies.
I have another question about some conflicting info I got: the vet recommended keeping the area around Nickey's eyes trim to avoid excessive tearing and help to keep it clean. On the other hand my Havanese book says to never trim the hair around the eyes, as the little hair buds cause irritation and incrased tearing.

What do you do? Do you keep your Hav's eyes clear or you let his eye hair grow?

Thanks again


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie had hers trimmed a few times at the groomer. I now "groom" her which is bathing and combing her out. I do not cut anything but her nails and if she will let me the hair covering her paw pads (not in-between). Now that her hair is longer around her eyes we can actually see her eyes. If you do cut it and decide to let it grow out you can use chap stick to keep the hairs out of the eyes.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter has always had a pretty bad tearing problem -- it actually turned into an infection right before Christmas. He has pretty wispy hairs right around his eyes that do fall down on the eyeball -- he is so skittish, I could never trim them. When I had him groomed two weeks ago, the groomer got those hairs, and his tearing has been much improved -- not gone altogether, but a lot better. One thing I wondered is if, in addition to the wispy hairs aggravating his eyes, the long hair in his face was also exposing his eyes to allergens he was picking up outside.

So, in my experience, trimming the hair was an improvement. I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself unless your puppy is very calm, though.


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

I've heard if you trim those hairs you're just going to have to keep trimming them A LOT as when they grow they will irritate your pups eyes and poke him in the eyes. I'm waiting to see how Rex's tearing is after his teething and letting his hair grow out so it will just lay down. I've also been feeding him raw (natures instinct) and giving him bottled water and combing out his eye area everyday as he gets eye boogies. We will see how much all that helps


----------

